# Can I run a DVD movie on my puter



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Or will it either ruin it, or not play it??


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Depends on several things. Are you ripping the movie from a DVD? In that case, you just need the right video codec/player. If you want to stick a DVD in your computer, you will need a DVD drive, CD drives won't work. Lots of RAM will also help.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sure I do it all the time. If it doesn't play when you insert the DVD then you probably need a DVD movie player application. You can find freeware applications that do that at tucows.com.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

I play them in my computer ALL the time.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well I have a Dell Demision 3000 and it wont do a thing.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Well I have a Dell Demision 3000 and it wont do a thing.


That should have a CD/DVD Player. Does it play Music CD's


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Well I have a Dell Demision 3000 and it wont do a thing.


This is interesting: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim3000/en/sm/specs.htm

You may or may not have a DVD drive.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Downloading and installing this should fix it.

http://www.tucows.com/preview/510467/Play-DVD


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well there is one easy way to find out. That is to Look at the tray. If it is a DVD Player it will have DVD written on the outside of the cover. 
I know a friend that has a dell with 2 trays. One for CD's for playing and burning, and one for DVD's playing and they Say on the outside which is which. and a CD will play in Both players.
And my Dell had one tray. and I am sure it had imprinted on the outside CD/DVD You may have to use a flashlight to see the words though.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

It says, compact in tiny letters, than disc in large letters, than ReWritable on both doors Theres a slot below that, but I dont know what its for. Not wide as the disc drawers.

Ill download yours Nav. Thanks.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Wouldnt download


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

It sounds like a CD drive, and an old one too.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Capt Quirk said:


> It sounds like a CD drive, and an old one too.


Yes it does, so no playing of DVD's in that computer.
And DVD stand along players are so inexpensive now that one would not be doing any good as to buy a external player for the computer or even a newer drive IF a combo could even work in that computer.. 
And besides stand alone DVD players are so much clearer then watching on the computer monitor.
Way better to get one for the TV.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Actually, at this point, it would be just as good a deal to get a Blu Ray burner drive, as a DVD drive.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

my tv is so old you cant plug anything into it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

FarmBoyBill said:


> my tv is so old you cant plug anything into it.


There is a dohicky called an RF modulator that you connect where antenna goes. Then you plug stuff into it. I used to have an ancient tv that required that. And if your tv is extremely old, with the flat antenna cable, there is a dohicky to convert it to round type coaxial cable first. At one point I had so many dmn adapters and converter boxes, that it wasnt even funny. What I am saying is you could connect your dvd player to a 1948 "Radiation King" with the little round screen (the kind that gave you free xray everytime you watched it) and make it work if you had mind to do so....

Still have Sony tube type tv that friend gave me when elderly person in their family died. Apparently didnt get used much so looks and works like new. They of course didnt want it since they have one of new flat screens. It is new enough I dont need the RF modulator, there are RCA input ports on back of it, but I still need to use the stupid converter box and I really dont like having rats nest of cables and crap hanging off it.

I dont watch enough tv to make it worth ever buying a new tv. If this one goes kaput, looks like thrift store has quite a few cheap enough. Again nobody wants the tube tvs cause their friends might think they were cheap or out of step with the times. Luckily I could care less.


----------

